
PHP Code Checker – Syntax Check for Common PHP Mistakes - mgav
http://phpcodechecker.com/index.htm
======
mgav
I'm new to PHP and was struggling until this revealed my error (one missing
single quote - ugh)

------
krapp
In before some smartass says something along the lines of "the most common PHP
mistake is using PHP..."

Also, because it's hilarious[0], the most baffling error in PHP, "unexpected
T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM" means "double colon" in Hebrew, apparently, and refers
to the scope resolution operator[1]. Also, according to Stack Overflow, it's
misspelled anyways[2]. On the upside, it is VERY Googleable.

[0][http://phpsadness.com/sad/1](http://phpsadness.com/sad/1)

[1][http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.paamayim-
nekudota...](http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.paamayim-
nekudotayim.php)

[2][https://stackoverflow.com/questions/592322/php-expects-t-
paa...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/592322/php-expects-t-paamayim-
nekudotayim)

